# Just Signed Up



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Been lurking for a while. Started reading here while researching my choices for a new skiff. I went with an Ankona Cayenne which I will be picking up later this month.

I am mostly a Fly Guy and I look forward to joining in on discussions here

Ken


----------



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Ken T said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been lurking for a while. Started reading here while researching my choices for a new skiff. I went with an Ankona Cayenne which I will be picking up later this month.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Ken. Very nice bunch of folks here. Enjoy.


----------

